# Is there a demand for Cypress wood?



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

I wasn't sure if this would qualify under the trading post section as I'm only inquiring not yet offering, so I'll ask here:

Because of where I live, I have access to an endless supply of cypress. I've used pieces in my own vivs for my frogs and my snakes..... and they really work out great. As I walk along the river bank, I'm always finding cool pieces, but I don't pick most of them up because I already have so much.

Do you think there a demand for such pieces? I'm not looking to get rich off of this, I'm happy to just cover my own shipping fees.

If i get enough favorable responses, I'll probably take some pictures and give you an idea of what kind of pieces i have to offer.

thanks.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I love the stuff and it can be hard to find at times. There is a very big market for it. Let us know if you decide to sell some. Is it legal to collect it like that? Just asking.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I'll give you my opinion.

Wood. I was searching for a piece of wood sports_Doc used for his colon tank.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... hlight=30g

Well since I live in holland I had to search for such a piece of wood in Holland. Well there was not 1 shop I found who sold pieces with exact pics online. 
And I didn't want to go to a shop or something for a piece of wood and drive far.

So I ended up on ebay! searched and found a store who sold nice pieces of cypress wood and I am even consider to buy a piece if I find something suitable for me.

The shipping costs are almost double the costs of the wood but it's nothing cheaper than a similair piece in holland so..


I you have an endless supply I would certainly give it a go. There will be demand if you sell them for a good price. This should be possible since you don't want to get rich of it and you get them for free.

Of course it's a perfect way to cover some of you're costs and be in the nature as well 

Good luck!

And show some pics


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> I love the stuff and it can be hard to find at times. There is a very big market for it. Let us know if you decide to sell some. Is it legal to collect it like that? Just asking.


It's on my land, I don't see why not.. and other local artisans don't seem to have any trouble selling it at craft/art shows ... but I'll double-check myself to be sure.


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

DenZ0r said:


> Wood. I was searching for a piece of wood sports_Doc used for his colon tank.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... hlight=30g



ohhhh.. i like that. that looks sharp.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah it does, but try to find such a piece.... It's a helluva job here in Holland!

Friend of my wanted to sell his tank (40G) and I offered the tank my house  

So I have a empty 40G comming in 2 weeks! 

And still looking for the wood...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh it's your land. I can't see how that would be a problem. I would love to have some more, I always have wood sitting around, and cypress is my prefered wood. Post some pictures when you can.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd probably be in for a bit as well.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought some cypress wood off ebay....Its been in my viv for 8 months and is doing really well. It is great wood and holds up well in wet environments...I dont think it rots as is grows in swamps. I am sure you will have some takers.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

I have used cypress wood in both of my vivs and it is holding up great. Two pieces are more than a year old and one piece has running water over part of it, and it holds up great. I have purchased all of my cypress from an Ebay supplier.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm sure you could sell a lot of it. It's very popular with wood carvers as well, especially cypress knees, which are the conical knobs that grow up from lateral roots of the Southern or Bald cypress, and can just be sawed off at ground level without damaging the tree itself. (I think it is still called Taxodium distichum--but not sure.) The cypress driftwood is interesting, too. It would be fun to see some pictures when you can post them. 

My son and I purchased some interesting "knees" at a wood carving seminar last spring. I was thinking of doing some sort of carving on them before introducing them to a vivarium--just for fun--but haven't gotten around to it yet. They are so graceful as they are, I don't want to screw them up with some corny idea of a figure or face.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> Wood. I was searching for a piece of wood sports_Doc used for his colon tank.


Shawn should confirm this, but I'm pretty sure that the "stump" in the middle of that viv is actually several pieces standing up on end and tied together near the top. You should be able to find some pieces and recreate it. 

Regarding the cypress, there are a couple Ebayers that sell a lot of it every day. Take some pics of some of the more interesting pieces and post them here or on Ebay. What do you have to lose? I would be very surprised if they didn't sell.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

*cypress wood*

i'm about to set up an xxlarge exo terra tank and would love some of the cypress wood!!! Please post a few pics just so i can get an idea...I'd be looking for maybe 3-5 pieces in the 10"-15" range. Are they typically long and thin or pretty wide? I'm sure that if we were to ship by ups ground it wouldn't cost too much - no more than live rock for my saltwater reef.

please let me know...
Thanks!

Andy


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I just bought some cypress knees. I just want to know why driftwood in general has to be so pricey. But I know I would definately be interested in some more.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

> I just want to know why driftwood in general has to be so pricey.


Supply and demand. Driftwood is actually free....its just that most people don't live near large bodies of water where it accumulates on shore, and those that live near water spend their time doing other things for income. If they only knew the demand for all that damn wood! When people walk around and collect a bunch of it, photograph it, and post it on ebay....it becomes a hot item. 

I cant get cypress wood anywhere around here, but if i want nice piece for my viv buying some from a "supplier" is more cost effective than making a journey to get the same stuff for free.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

And all summer I walk past driftwood, occasionally tossing nuisance pieces back into the ocean. Note to self: pick it up and throw it in the truck.


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> And all summer I walk past driftwood, occasionally tossing nuisance pieces back into the ocean. Note to self: pick it up and throw it in the truck.


exactly.

and before I got into the hobby, to think how many pieces we even burned.. (late night beer bashes around the fire)


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

pl259 said:


> > Wood. I was searching for a piece of wood sports_Doc used for his colon tank.
> 
> 
> Shawn should confirm this, but I'm pretty sure that the "stump" in the middle of that viv is actually several pieces standing up on end and tied together near the top. You should be able to find some pieces and recreate it.
> ...


Indeed 3 pieces. I purchased the wood from BJ using some frog wholesale credit I had. The wood is working quite well.

I personally like the Malaysian Driftwood as well but Cypress is great for the vivs.

S


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

holidayhanson said:


> Supply and demand. Driftwood is actually free....its just that most people don't live near large bodies of water where it accumulates on shore, and those that live near water spend their time doing other things for income. If they only knew the demand for all that damn wood! When people walk around and collect a bunch of it, photograph it, and post it on ebay....it becomes a hot item.


does that mean all driftwood is good? I live near a huge reservoir that often has various sized pieces of driftwood floating in it and washed up on its shores. its not cypress though, it would all be ash, oak, pine, or other local trees. is that stuff just as demanded? never thought of collecting extra to sell


----------



## Nick K (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be interested in the cypress if you decide to sell. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you get to that point.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

^^Not all wood is equal. Not sure aboutthe ash or oak (someone else can chime in on those) but I don't think pine is very good. I know it has sap issues and have heard it has some kind of oils that aren't good, but you also have to look at how long it will last in that humid environment. The reason why people use cypress and the others is because it comes from humid or swampy conditions and resists breakdown in the viv better than others do. I'm not saying they won't work, just may not be the best woods

As for the original poster... if you have access to a nice selection of cypress and have a pretty decent amount, go for it. You could EASILY sell it on Ebay or here, but it's not the easiest product to sell. The problem you'll face is that you have to sell the wood fairly cheap in order to be able to sell it becaus the shipping is so much. A regular size 15x10x6 piece of wood would probably go for under $10, but the shipping could be as much as $20. You have to find a box, pack it up, lug it to the shipping office, and get it out... all for $10. If you start doing it in bulk though and can ship several pieces in one box it cuts down shipping costs or if you simply are shipping 5 or 6 boxes out a day it's not that bad, but just a piece at a time could get monotonous. 
Another thing you could do is collect only the nicest pieces and offer them here and other like websites as trades for whatever you need. Great way to get frogs or plants or whatever for next to nothing. My suggestion.... get some pieces, put a few on Ebay and here and see how it goes... just don't forget to wash and bake the pieces at about 110 degrees for an hour or two and advertise that you did so and also don't foget to find a CHEAP (or free) source of boxes to shop out in (I hear Walmart will save boxes for you if you ask).


----------



## pmazer (May 9, 2007)

Count me in for being interested in some of that driftwood.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Cypress is great wood for a viv! I've taken my kayak out and collected all the wood for my vivs from SC swamps and most of the wood is cypress. 

Anyway to tell different wood apart? I've always wondered if it is possible from the naked eye.

But anyways I believe taking the cypress knees and cutting them off is against the law (at least here in SC.) I doubt it is against the law to just pick up driftwood from the riverbank just make sure you're not in a state park or something. Also keep in mind that the knees I believe are an adaptation that helps the tree get oxygen since the tree is under water.

You should always pick up driftwood that has been washed up or sunk in water, however if someone offers me the right price I'll gladly get some knees! :twisted:


----------

